# PA 2018 Gathering Dates set



## HalfSmoked

Hear Ye Hear Ye Hear Ye

The 2018 PA Gathering will be the first weekend in October 2018. October 5,6 and 7th 2018 this date is set because PENN STATE FOOTBALL does not have a home game that weekend which would be a major traffic problem.

Looking forward to a return from all who attended last year and hope to see the list grow this year. This may seem like a early posting but want to give everyone the chance to plan accordingly I know putting in for time off can be a problem.

There is plenty of room for campers and C Farmer is going to check some local Motels.

Asking everyone's help in keeping this thread active and help bump it up.

Thanks Warren


----------



## wbf610

Location?


----------



## pc farmer

wbf610 said:


> Location?




PA.


----------



## maplenut

Where in PA?


----------



## wbf610

c farmer said:


> PA.





maplenut said:


> Where in PA?



What he said!!


----------



## pc farmer

maplenut said:


> Where in PA?



State college area.  Where you located?


----------



## maplenut

Down near Carlisle.


----------



## pc farmer

maplenut said:


> Down near Carlisle.



Nice.  Bout 2 hours I think.


----------



## wbf610

c farmer said:


> Nice.  Bout 2 hours I think.


Lewiston area correct?  I remember the thread from last year.


----------



## pc farmer

wbf610 said:


> Lewiston area correct?  I remember the thread from last year.



Yup.  Bout 30 mins from Lewistown.


----------



## wbf610

The proposed date will be tough for me as that is salmon season.


c farmer said:


> Yup.  Bout 30 mins from Lewistown.


----------



## pc farmer

wbf610 said:


> The proposed date will be tough for me as that is salmon season.




Take a weekend off and bring some fresh caught salmon.  

This a good time for me. Farming slowing down and good weather


----------



## wbf610

c farmer said:


> Take a weekend off and bring some fresh caught salmon.
> 
> This a good time for me. Farming slowing down and good weather


You don’t want that salmon.  I mainly river fish, and by October, they haven’t eaten for a few weeks and are not that great of quality, don’t have the fat reserves in them.


----------



## pc farmer

Keep the gathering in mind.  wbf610.  Would love to have you join for the 2nd one


----------



## wbf610

Will do.   I have a friend in Lewistown I could bunk with.


----------



## pc farmer

wbf610 said:


> Will do.   I have a friend in Lewistown I could bunk with.




Big empty house here also.  Few people stayed in it last time.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Sounds good. Glad to hear no game at PSU...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup kinda why we picked this weekend no P State game.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

Got it marked on the calendar.


----------



## pc farmer

smokin peachey said:


> Got it marked on the calendar.




Good deal.


----------



## pc farmer

chef jimmyj said:


> Sounds good. Glad to hear no game at PSU...JJ




Hoping you can make it this year.


----------



## motocrash

Hell,maybe a Confederate will have have to crash this Yankee shindig...


----------



## pc farmer

motocrash said:


> Hell,maybe a Confederate will have have to crash this Yankee shindig...




Come on up.   We are a redneck as you are.    HA


----------



## motocrash

I don't know if my mule would make it that far.She is getting old.:D


----------



## pc farmer

motocrash said:


> I don't know if my mule would make it that far.She is getting old.:D




She will make it, just leave a day or to earlier.


----------



## motocrash

Ha! I don't even have a mule,have to hi-jack the neighbors and ride it like I stole it;)


----------



## pc farmer

motocrash said:


> Ha! I don't even have a mule,have to hi-jack the neighbors.;)




In all seriousness, would love to have you join us.


----------



## motocrash

It's ~ a 2.5 Hr trip to Lewistown from here looking  on the net.I'll definitely keep it in mind.I'm sure it would be a blast.Hopefully that dang John Walsh doesn't catch up with me by then.


----------



## pc farmer

motocrash said:


> It's ~ a 2.5 Hr trip to Lewistown from here looking  on the net.I'll definitely keep it in mind.I'm sure it would be a blast.Hopefully that dang John Walsh doesn't catch up with me by then.




From VA, Lewistown is bout 30 mins before me.


----------



## motocrash

Okay,~ 3 Hrs then.Guess I better take that 5 day eCourse and start practicing...only have 8 months.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Come on we had Joe from Raleigh NC last year so the flag is already hear.

Warren


----------



## BandCollector

Is there an actual address where the gathering will be taking place?

Central Pennsylvania is a very large area to be wandering around looking for you guys.

John


----------



## pc farmer

bandcollector said:


> Is there an actual address where the gathering will be taking place?
> 
> Central Pennsylvania is a very large area to be wandering around looking for you guys.
> 
> John




752 Flat Rock rd
Port Matilda PA 16870


----------



## BandCollector

Thank You!


----------



## zerowin

c farmer said:


> 752 Flat Rock rd
> Port Matilda PA 16870



Note, NOT 725! lol.  I will likely be a go this year again, I turned down that job I was after, so my weekends will be clear, wife is off that weekend as well.  I can't confirm firm until closer to the day of unfortunately.  We have some family that needs elder assistance that might wipe our plans, but I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Fade2Blacc

Looking forward to joining and picking the brains of Pa smokers. It's bout 3hrs if I take 22


----------



## HalfSmoked

Fade2Blacc said:


> Looking forward to joining and picking the brains of Pa smokers. It's bout 3hrs if I take 22



Glad to hear you are showing interest to join us. As the time goes by the post will become much more active with plans so stand by.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the likeFade2Blacc

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

Hoping to make it this fall. I'm thinking it's only around an hour and a half drive.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Be glad to have you we had a great time last year. Keep looking for up dates as time goes on we are 10 months away.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

I looked back over all the post on the thread from last year and we had 15 others who expressed some interest in this year hope to hear from you and I like the fact that we have some new interest this year would be nice to have a return of all 6 that was there last year and to add 10 new this year. Making 16 plus their wives or other guess. This is a family affair kids welcome. I will once again try to keep up with all the post and at some point start a list of those that will be attending and their food plans.

Warren


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Sounds like a get together that is primarily focused on food. Very cool.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Just thought I would bump this. Looking for all that would be interested in this gathering.
A great time was had by all who attended last year. This year again the first weekend in October. 5 - 7. Just like a baby coming we are 9 months and waiting.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Derek717 thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

wbf610 thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## blazin6969

Wow that's pretty neat. I went to college in Lock Haven central Pa is nice during October. Weirdly enough I know when I was going to college there was quite a few BBQ places from Lock Haven up to Williamsport. I do like Acme BBQ out that way.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Blazin6969 Welcome aboard SMF. Keep watch as the time gets closer the thread will be more active as to our plans. Would be great to have you join us. Look up the 2017 gathering and look at the photos.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow time is moving right alone only 6 months now to the 2nd PA gathering. Soon be time for those that are going to attend to let us know and we will be making food plans so start thinking what you want to bring such as meats side items and desserts. Last year we enough food to stay for a week.

Warren


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

c farmer said:


> Yup.  Bout 30 mins from Lewistown.



What's the exact location? I am 15 minutes east of Lewistown.


----------



## pc farmer

Derek717 said:


> What's the exact location? I am 15 minutes east of Lewistown.




Port Matilda.    Pa. 16870


----------



## Jcurcio

This sounds very cool! I’m about 2 hours away.


----------



## pc farmer

Jcurcio said:


> This sounds very cool! I’m about 2 hours away.




Be glad to have you join us.  Watch this tread for more details once it gets closer time.


----------



## HalfSmoked

For sure make your plans to be there it's a great time. About 5 hr trip for me. 
It's a great time of cooking, eating and BS with the other people. Adam's family is a great bunch of folks and really enjoyed having us. More plans will be coming.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl

Well I just checked MapQuest & I'm only 17 hours & 22 minutes away. Maybe Judy & I could get away for a few days & stop by & meet all you guys face to face. We'll see! I certainly won't be bringing a smoker or probably any food either, but would be willing to chip in to help with the cost.
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey glad to hear and would love to meet you even though I was only 30 miles from you in March.

Beer would make the trip just fine.   :rolleyes:  :D

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

motocrash said:


> View attachment 358295



motocrash
Man that's serious looking mountain oysters.  :D

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Here is a list of those that attended last year and hope they are attending this year to.

C farmer, HalfSmoked, Smokin Peachy, Hardcookin, Boykjo, Zerowin

Here is a list of those that I have seen show some interest in coming this year. If this is in your plans at all please let us know either on this thread or PM c farmer or me HalfSmoked. We are starting to make some plans.

Chef JimmyJ, jminrod, pabsman80, DJkuntz00, jakster, Thebig1, Bianian, Danmeg, Tomn, Rodger47, Mreservices, Strangerinblack, hang5, gator 240, Band Collector, Jurcio, Derek717. 

Hope I got all the spellings correct if not let me know. But we do hope to hear from you and hope that your attendance is in your plans. We are just 5 months away although it seems like a long time it will come quick.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Al 
That would only be about 8 hrs in that mustang.  :D

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Here's what we are looking for.

Who's coming in on Friday? Are you staying for Saturday too?
Who's coming just for Saturday?

Meal Planning  
Friday night supper.   Things we are looking for - meats for all meals - sides and desserts.
Saturday breakfast.
Saturday lunch.
Saturday evening main dinner.

We ask that everyone to bring their own drinks adult or other wise.

Please give us your ideas. I will try and keep all of this posted as time goes along.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

I'm back and telling you it's now only 5 months away. I know right now of three that are coming. Of course C-Farmer because it's at his place Smokin Peachy and HalfSmoked. Looking for more to join us.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

I see that we have had over 1700 look at the thread lets us hear from you if you are making plans to join us.

Warren


----------



## zerowin

Is there a tentetive head count yet?  My wife and I will probably make it again this year.  Sorry for not piping up sooner,  I am adjusting to a new job finally and have some medical problems with my mother that took a few months to sort out.


----------



## pc farmer

zerowin said:


> Is there a tentetive head count yet?  My wife and I will probably make it again this year.  Sorry for not piping up sooner,  I am adjusting to a new job finally and have some medical problems with my mother that took a few months to sort out.




Right now only 3.


----------



## zerowin

c farmer said:


> Right now only 3.



Did you get divorced cfarmer!?!?


----------



## pc farmer

zerowin said:


> Did you get divorced cfarmer!?!?




Nope.  I was counting forum members.    

So all total with family members.   10, but I had alot of friends show up Saturday night, I am thinking 8 friends.   Had a fire, alot of kids and some adult beverages.  It was a good time.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow and time is moving on can you believe the first week of May is already gone by. Soon it will be here and here we come C farmer ready or not. Ha

From some of the others who showed interest lets heard your plans are you in or out??

Warren


----------



## CajunChris

Is there a link for details about the gathering? I understand its in PA, is it at a house etc....what to be expected (I know there will be amazing food) etc... Thanks


----------



## CajunChris

Are people bringing food that is cooked or are people bringing food TO cook ....or both ha, just curious


----------



## pc farmer

CajunChris said:


> Is there a link for details about the gathering? I understand its in PA, is it at a house etc....what to be expected (I know there will be amazing food) etc... Thanks



Its at my parents farm. There is a house that people can use.   Lots of open area for campers or tents.

This is the thread from last year.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...n-pa-date-has-been-set-oct-6-8.258455/page-16


----------



## pc farmer

People bring food too cook.    Some brought their own smokers.   Some used the stove in the house to cook.  Its kinda open to what you want. 

 CajunChris


----------



## HalfSmoked

CajunChris

Glad to see you are showing some interest in the PA gathering. C Farmer showed you the thread to last year take a look and see we had fun and plenty of food. As time gets closer I will again try to follow whats going on by posting those who plan on coming and what food they plan on bringing. We plan meals for Friday evening Sat. breakfast , lunch and main dinner meal Sat evening. Just keep foolowing the thread and see what going on.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

My wife and I are still planning on coming.


----------



## zerowin

Warren, did you eat all the crab and shimp alfredo you took home or was it too much for ya last year, lol?


----------



## pc farmer

GATOR240 said:


> My wife and I are still planning on coming.




Great.


----------



## HalfSmoked

zerowin said:


> Warren, did you eat all the crab and shimp alfredo you took home or was it too much for ya last year, lol?



No wasted food around here. Ha
Got any more??

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

GATOR240 said:


> My wife and I are still planning on coming.



Great looking forward to meeting you.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey that Adam still has some crab soup left though.  :D

Warren


----------



## zerowin

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey that Adam still has some crab soup left though.  :D
> 
> Warren



What a slacker!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Just looked again and we've had 2100 lookers if just half of you would come that C-Farmer would have to buy another farm.  :rolleyes:  :D

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

In a few days we will be 4 months away. C Farmer and I have been trading text and some ideas for this year. Hoping 
Hardcookin is planning on coming again sure would like to plan on that pulled chicken again for Friday night dinner. Maybe I'll make some crab soup again if anybody would eat it.  :D  Although zerowin did a fantastic job on Saturday lunch it sure was way to much with the heavy food coming for dinner. Maybe we should had dinner later. But C farmer and I have thought more towards snack foods for lunch like smoked wings, ABT's, snack sausage etc. Saturday breakfast we could make some sausage on Friday for that and a course eggs and maybe home fries. Anyway looking to hear from more who are planing on joining us and we are open for your suggestions. Remember there is a 5 bedroom empty farm house (empty meaning no furniture so bring a sleeping bag or cot to sleep on) to use rooms will be on first to sign up for them after that some motels about 20 minutes away or there is plenty of room for campers or tents. Plans are for 3 days Friday, Saturday and Sunday or join for what ever time you can.

Come on lets us hear from you.

Warren


----------



## LanceR

Hmm....7+ hours away....and it's deer season in both NC and NY....but it *IS* BBQ and new friends.....

I've traveled a lot further for hunting, military vehicle events and shooting matches but it would set a personal record for BBQ events.  Hey, Joe!!  Are you tracking the 2018 thread?  I can probably talk Nancy into going if you and the Missus are going.  Or, if the gals aren't going we could run up together from NC.

Maybe make pastrami...or goose stroganoff with homemade pasta....or some of that double smoked ham Alelover made at the NC gathering...and more of that artisan bread....or....



OK, barring something unforeseen, I'm in.  Along with Rosie the wonder hound, my then 8 month old red tick coon hound.  My wife couldn't handle cold turkey retirement from nursing so she's doing two nights a week of private care on weekends and I'll need to make a convincing case for her to take the weekend off.  Now if we mix in a side trip to NY or NJ for her to see some grandkids....


Lance


----------



## HalfSmoked

Great be glad to have you and would be great to meet you. Hoping Joe will return also.

Seems to be the thing with women my retired last June now back to working 3 days a week. maight be just to get away from me. :D

Warren


----------



## LanceR

HalfSmoked said:


> Great be glad to have you and would be great to meet you. Hoping Joe will return also.
> 
> Seems to be the thing with women my retired last June now back to working 3 days a week. maight be just to get away from me. :D
> 
> Warren



I think a big part of it is just wanting to feel productive after a lifetime of nursing combined with less of the farm workload and not having any kids or grandkids nearby.  The frustrating thing is that we promised each other for years that we wouldn't get tied down to fixed schedule jobs so that we were free to travel. We both work at a large BSA camp nearby and with other youth programs but to a large extent we determine our own work availability there.  Imagine my surprise when she sprung the word that she was working two nights every weekend....

As we get closer we can do some more detailed planning.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey take a look at C farmers my holiday cook sure glad to see him practicing for the gathering.  :)

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey take a look at C farmers my holiday cook sure glad to see him practicing for the gathering.  :)
> 
> Warren



Its coming soon.  I have to get sharpened up.


----------



## boykjo

I plan to attend lance. I'll know in more detail the closer it gets.... It would good for someone to get good dry/seasoned wood and a smoker lined up for  the weekend.  I think Smokinpeachy and hardcookin said they had smokers.....

Joe


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Joe
Planning on having smokers lined up. Thanks for bringing yours last year this year bring the popup and wife.

Glad to hear its in your plans.  :D

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

So its getting closer on 4 months away now, Know its early to make definite plans yet but we have the following that are showing sincere plans on coming. Can we add your name to the list??

C farmer - Smokin Peachy - HalfSmoked - Gator240 - Boykojo - Lance - Zerowin

Warren


----------



## zerowin

I'm making a chicago deep dish tomorrow with some ribs and beans just to brush up and feed some local officers.  I am starting to look forward to this year's shindig :)


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hardcookin are you in? All but you from last year have plans of coming back this year and a couple newbies.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

It's a 3 day event come anytime Friday and leave Sunday or spend any amount of time with us that you can. Plenty of room for campers (dry Camping only) or tents. House available for showers (bring your own towels and supplies) and restroom. 5 bedrooms (no furniture in house you have to bring cots or something to sleep on) available on first come first served. Motels close by if that's your choice. 

Warren


----------



## hardcookin

HalfSmoked said:


> Hardcookin are you in? All but you from last year have plans of coming back this year and a couple newbies.
> 
> Warren


Warren my wife and me are currently dealing with some serious sickness in our family.
Hopefully in a couple months I will have a better grasp of things.
But thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## pc farmer

hardcookin said:


> Warren my wife and me are currently dealing with some serious sickness in our family.
> Hopefully in a couple months I will have a better grasp of things.
> But thank you for thinking of me.




Sorry buddy.  Hope things get better for ya.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Man sorry to hear. Ok guys Doug (hardcookin) needs some prayers and support. Hope everything works out for you.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hardcookin
Thanks for the like but your guys are the ones in need of support right now no need for a like.
Might ask who has the health issues you or wife. Makes no difference we are behind you either way.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Well in 4 months we will be talking about what a great time we had at the gathering.

Are you coming???

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

We had a request about motels last year Chef JJ had booked one about 20 minutes from Adams in State College area.

Nittany Budget Motel       Hope this helps,

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Well I kind of been napping I guess because in 3 months we will be talking about what a great time we had and it will be all over till 2019. Still waiting to hear from you are you coming???

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

I have a 15 lb brisket to bring anyone else want to chime in with a possible they may bring.
If crabbing gets better might just have some crab soup again. (Joe)
Adam has some hay bales. (not sure how we would fix them)

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

Wrap them bales in bacon. I don’t think I have ever had anything wrapped in bacon that wasn’t good.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey that's a great idea Peachey he has some pigs too.  :D

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Stay tuned we are only 2 months out in another week. Wow can you believe it will be the 1st of August already. There are some changes being made information forth coming in a couple weeks. 

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Good thing C - farmer lives on that mountaintop with all the rain we've had in this area.  :D

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Well guys just 2 months left to go and we will be at c farmers house. Are you ready Adam here we come ready or not.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Any plans of what you might bring to cook? we will have smokers available to use for your project. I have a brisket and Adam and I have talked about a couple of other things, Planning on doing the same as last year Friday night dinner Saturday breakfast snacks like abt's  and sausage and cheese for lunch and of course the main event is Saturday evening with the things we have smoked all day. Sunday breakfast your on your own.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

I have a beef and pig in the freezer, I can make bout anything.


----------



## pc farmer

I need to get some treats curing.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Except hay. Ha

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

c farmer said:


> I have a beef and pig in the freezer, I can make bout anything.



Except hay. Ha

Warren


----------



## boykjo

c farmer said:


> I have a beef and pig in the freezer, I can make bout anything.


That's mighty nice for you to offer up a scrumptious whole bone in rib roast.....
Hehehehe


----------



## pc farmer

boykjo said:


> That's mighty nice for you to offer up a scrumptious whole bone in rib roast.....
> Hehehehe



Sorry don't have none of them.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yea he does too Joe but they are still on the hoof.  :rolleyes:  :D

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Getting closer.

Hope you are making your plans.

Here's one of the changes the conscious of the group is no pets this year. (No that doesn't mean I can leave my wife home) :rolleyes:

We are looking to hear from you about what you are planning to bring food wise. We have Friday night dinner Saturday breakfast and lunch (for lunch we were thinking about snack type foods such as ABT's or sausage and cheese moion balls) and a course Saturday night dinner the main event. Breakfast Sunday we can decide later everyone seemed to leave Saturday evening or early Sunday morning so at this point we are thinking your on your own for Sunday breakfast.

We need supplies such as paper plates plastic ware (forks knives spoons) paper towels and napkins Aluminum foil throw away foil trays large and small.

We are asking everyone to bring their own drinks both adult and otherwise. Also your cups and glasses. If you wish to share with others that is fine and up to you.

In respect to the host family we will leave the property as clean or cleaner than we found it. Everyone is expected to help with this project. We don't want to leave the host with a mess.

Page 7 of this thread will be our event list page showing all information as we receive it. (such as who's coming menu items such as meat desserts and sides)

Any questions please PM C farmer (Adam the host) or HalfSmoked (Warren)

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

The List of things for the 2018 PA Gathering will be found on page 7


----------



## LanceR

HalfSmoked said:


> Getting closer.
> 
> Here's one of the changes the conscious of the group is no pets this year. (No that doesn't mean I can leave my wife home) :rolleyes:
> 
> Warren



That would cause an issue for me if I make the gathering on the way to or from deer hunting in NY.  My then 8 month old coonhound is being trained as a leashed big game blood tracker and would be with me.  We'll have to see how it goes....  I understand the reasoning though and certainly don't disagree with it.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sorry we would love to have you hope you can work something out.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

A list of who we know is coming at this time.

C farmer (host) if wife lets him out of house :D
SmokinPeachey
Boykjo
Gator240
HalfSmoked

We have some maybes just not confirmed yet. 

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Still waiting to hear from some of you.  likes like we will have a brisket some sausage abt's maybe some of gators tomato pie.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

I had planned on taking Friday the 5th off and getting there early afternoon,  but just found out that I need to work that day - At least my workday ends at 2:30 so I should get their late afternoon, possibly with some tomatoes.:p


----------



## HalfSmoked

Looks like we may have Lance from NC coming. Be glad to have you.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

I will also have a piece of bear meat again this year.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Still waiting to hear from some of you are you coming?

Warren


----------



## LanceR

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks like we may have Lance from NC coming. Be glad to have you.
> 
> Warren



I plan to be there, Warren.  I have to confirm some things about whether I'll be north or south bound but my tentative plan is to hit the PA gathering on the way back from spending some time bow hunting in a Central NY suburban/urban deer management program.  I should have venison with me.

Since I don't think anyone has spoken much about Saturday breakfast I'll bring the fixin's for cream biscuits, sausage gravy and poached eggs.

Hey, Joe!  I can bring some hog and sheep casings if you or anyone else wants to make some (venison?) sausage.  I'll have my chamber vacuum sealer with me anyway and could bring a Buffalo chopper for emulsified sausages (hot dogs, Coneys, Franks etc)

I can bring a heavy duty 5' folding stainless steel table and 2-3 folding Lifetime plastic tables.  I can also bring 10 or so comfy folding chairs....

I can't remember if this was already asked but, how close is the nearest grocery store for food, ice etc?


----------



## HalfSmoked

Lance thanks for the like.
Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

PA Gathering Information List.

Whose coming

C-farmer (Adam) & wife, son and parents
Smokin Peachey
Boyko (Joe)
Gator240 (Denny) & wife
LanceR (Lance)
HalfSmoked (Warren) & wife

Food List

Friday Night Dinner.

Bear meat burgers, beef burgers, hot dogs Veg. crab soup
chips

We have a lot of suggestions I'm sure we won't go hungry.

Saturday Breakfast

Lance    Biscuits, Sausage gravy Poached Eggs


Lunch   Snack Foods     

ABT's, Cheese tray, sausage snacks, Moink balls, Moink Balls with bear meat



Dinner     

Meat loaf, Bear roast, Brisket, Tomato pie



Sunday breakfast    

No plans at this time.

Sides Joe potato salad, Denny tomato pie, Peachey Bake Beans

Desserts    Warren some kind of cake




Everyone will need to bring chairs of some type.

Also bring what you need as far as spices and ingredients for what you plan on fixing.

Denny plans on bringing all the paper products and foil trays.


Adam and Warren


----------



## LanceR

Hi Warren

Do you have any idea of a headcount for Friday and Saturday dinners?  Even something close would help.

EDIT: I should have added that my wife won't be there, just me.

Thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Have no idea at this time I would say right now 12 Friday evening Saturday not sure at all Adam has some neighbors that come that evening some of the SMF member comes just Saturday. But I will try to keep up the list and let you know as we go along.

Warren


----------



## LanceR

Thanks.  It might be best to plan on something easy to prep in advance and to hold at safe temperature like pulled pork, cold smoked turkey for sandwiches, tater or macaroni salad etc.  All of those work well as leftovers, too.  When we get closer and have better numbers and arrival times we can decide then rather than try to lock in on something this far out.


----------



## pc farmer

LanceR
    There is stores about 20 mins away.  

 boykjo
 went there last year


----------



## LanceR

Thanks


----------



## GATOR240

I will bring the following:
Heavy paper plates
Silverware
Aluminum Foil
Aluminum Pans (Large & Med. w/lids)
Trash bags
Clorox Cleanup
Paper towels
Napkins

Also, I will bring the fixings for tomato pies. My wife is going to to make a corn and black bean salsa w/chips and also a summer dill salad.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Looks like to me and Adam you are bringing more than your share. Don't plan on anything else we appreciate all you are planing on bringing.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks like to me and Adam you are bringing more than your share. Don't plan on anything else we appreciate all you are planing on bringing.
> 
> Warren


Not a problem, if there is anything else needed let me know.  I was planning on taking Friday the 5th off and getting there early but I need to work. I figure by the time I get off at 2:30 I should get there around 4:30 - 5:00.


----------



## boykjo

LanceR said:


> I can bring a heavy duty 5' folding stainless steel table and 2-3 folding Lifetime plastic tables.  I can also bring 10 or so comfy folding chairs....



Holy Jeepers kreepers LanceR..... You draggin that 800+lb  fold out stainless table with ya again....heavy duty is an understatement....lol


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey maybe we could use it to get one of those prime ribs you know they are still on the hoof.

Warren


----------



## LanceR

boykjo said:


> Holy Jeepers kreepers LanceR..... You draggin that 800+lb  fold out stainless table with ya again....heavy duty is an understatement....lol



Hey, Joe.  I don't know if you ever heard the old joke about how military spec stuff is built but....


"What's an elephant?"


Wait for it........................Wait....................


"A mouse built to mil spec!"



I never really thought about it but you could use about three layers of those military field kitchen tables for "Hillbilly armor" to make your smoker IED resistant.


----------



## smokin peachey

I made some peach baked beans the other week that weren’t to bad I could bring them or something else. I have some foyal pans and other things so let me know what you need yet.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Peachey I think Gator is bring foil pans bake beans sound good.
When you coming? Adam says you will bring your smoker.

Lance I can bring eggs.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

I’m not sure yet when I will be there. I can take the smoker over whenever it is needed.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Talk with Adam most likely will need it for early Sat. morning.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

Is there nothing on for Friday evening dinner yet?


----------



## HalfSmoked

Not yet waiting to see who may step forward with something. 

Lance is that a go for me to pick up eggs maybe like 5 dozen Amish free range brown eggs.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Not going to make it again.


----------



## HalfSmoked

LANCE Thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

nepas said:


> Not going to make it again.



Sorry to hear but I know you are busy packing

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ok times getting close WHO plans on being there Friday evening for dinner??

Need some idea so we can plan a meal.

Warren


----------



## LanceR

Hi Warren

As I suspect that who will arrive Friday and when they'll roll in is going to be a fluid thing I suggest waiting for a while to plan dinner.  It doesn't need more than a few days notice to pull together.  And something that can be made in advance like pulled pork and which can be held at serving temperature for a long time has distinct advantages as folks will likely arrive over several hours.


----------



## GATOR240

The wife and I are planning to arrive around 5:00 or 5:30 Friday evening.


----------



## HalfSmoked

LanceR said:


> Hi Warren
> 
> As I suspect that who will arrive Friday and when they'll roll in is going to be a fluid thing I suggest waiting for a while to plan dinner.  It doesn't need more than a few days notice to pull together.  And something that can be made in advance like pulled pork and which can be held at serving temperature for a long time has distinct advantages as folks will likely arrive over several hours.




This is true but still would be nice to have some kind of plan.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

GATOR240 said:


> The wife and I are planning to arrive around 5:00 or 5:30 Friday evening.



Thanks Denny most likely will be 6 or 7 before Friday supper. Adam will have some farm work to do.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

Sounds good Warren. We'll bring our our appetites along with everything else.:)


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> This is true but still would be nice to have some kind of plan.
> 
> Warren


I have some pulled pork in the freezer that could be heated up or maybe we could do some chicken legs and thighs.Burgers are always good and pretty quick and easy.


----------



## pc farmer

I have pulled pork too.  Maybe I will pic up a bag of wings, they cook quick.   I have hamburger, maybe burgers.


----------



## smokin peachey

c farmer said:


> I have pulled pork too.  Maybe I will pic up a bag of wings, they cook quick.   I have hamburger, maybe burgers.



Burgers topped in PP sounds good to me.


----------



## smokin peachey

PP nachos are good and easy also.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup last year Doug did pulled chicken for sammies.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

smokin peachey said:


> PP nachos are good and easy also.



Damn right they are.  
 Barbacue pizza is good to .


----------



## smokin peachey

c farmer said:


> Damn right they are.
> Barbacue pizza is good to .



I could probably get some pizza crust and we could do them up on the grill/smoker


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup I Doubt we'll go hungry.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

Get a big bottle of bbq sauce and toppings


----------



## HalfSmoked

Has that Adam made hot dogs yet? PP on hot dogs hell yes.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Where are you??? we've had over 6,300 looks and only a few coming. 

Don't be looking at the thread on Oct. 8th at the fun we had and say dang I wish I had gone.
Let us hear from you come on down.

I realize that every time we go on the thread it counts as a look but we haven't been on there 6,000 times.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Adam keeps getting all the rain he's had we are going to have to travel by a river raft.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

OK guys I have been promised the Bear roast and some bear burgers. Friend got a 400 lb bear on Tuesday. Might even try moink balls with bear burger.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

2 from North Carolina and 1 from Maryland where is Pennsylvania ? we only have 3 from Pa.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Lance do you have a burner or need one to do you eggs and sausage gravy? Joe you making meat loaf and tater salad right? Denny mater pie. Peachy bake beans and all the other covered dishes from Adams neighbors. They brought some nice things last year.
Any body need anything we can help you get?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Lance do you need a burner to cook eggs and sausage gravy on or do you have one? We have a oven in our camper for the biscuits. Joe you need anything? if so let us know. Peachy bake beans Denny matter pie. We will have all the covered dishes from Adams neighbors that come. They brought some nice things last year.

Any suggestions?

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> Lance do you need a burner to cook eggs and sausage gravy on or do you have one? We have a oven in our camper for the biscuits. Joe you need anything? if so let us know. Peachy bake beans Denny matter pie. We will have all the covered dishes from Adams neighbors that come. They brought some nice things last year.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Warren




I have a 3 burner propane camp stove I could bring if needed. It has a griddle that sits on two of the burners. Let me know if we need it.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Will do Peachy waiting to hear from Lance to see if he's bringing one.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Well I bit the bullet and bought crab meat so we will have crab soup again this year.

Warren


----------



## LanceR

Sorry for the delay.  We've been on a road trip for 9 days and won't get home until late tomorrow.  I have an oven and stove.  I can bring a high powered propane stand burner and big (45-60 qt) pots if needed.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Was this your hunting trip? Was it a success? 

Just trying to make sure we have what you need to do your breakfast Saturday Morn.
Don't think we need any large pots. Adam has a burner I think your stove and oven is all we need.

Warren


----------



## LanceR

Hi Warren

This was a 10 day, 4 stop swing through PA, NJ and NY to visit family and to meet a new granddaughter.  And I taught a hunter ed class Saturday to keep my NY hunter ed instructor certification current.  I did lay some groundwork for some deer hunting later in the winter, though.  

I'm still not sure if I'm hitting the PA gathering on the way north or south but I will be back in NY sometime in the next few weeks for a little hunting prep (and maybe some hunting) and a lot of tracking training with a friend's experienced dog to mentor my young blood tracking dog.

The stove is a big old school liquid fuel camp stove and the oven is 120V electric.  If I can't plug it in somewhere I'll just kick on the generator that sits on the tongue of the trailer.

My hotel here in Buffalo is about a quarter mile from the local Restaurant Depot so I'm going to stop in and see what they have for briskets.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Lance I have a 15lb brisket I'm bring.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked said:


> Lance do you need a burner to cook eggs and sausage gravy on or do you have one? We have a oven in our camper for the biscuits. Joe you need anything? if so let us know. Peachy bake beans Denny matter pie. We will have all the covered dishes from Adams neighbors that come. They brought some nice things last year.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Warren


And also a couple of sides. Adam is going to let me know if I need to bring my MES30.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ok here is where we stand at this time.
Friday night will be burgers and hot dogs. I will get rolls someone want to get some chips?
Saturday breakfast Lance eggs and sausage gravy.
Saturday lunch will be snack type foods like abt's moink balls cheese try what ever else any one brings.
Saturday evening the meats Bear roast, brisket, meat loaf and if you want to add something let us know.
We will have crab soup.

Warren


----------



## LanceR

Good morning Folks

I'm sorry to drop out this late but I was diagnosed with an early season flu yesterday so I won't be leaving for hunting in NY tomorrow and won't make the gathering.  Hopefully things will work out next year.

Again, I'm sorry to drop out, especially this late.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Things happen hope you get over it real quick.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

Won't be long now! How are we standing now that Lance is unable to attend this year? if anything else is needed just let me know.


----------



## LanceR

Sorry Guys

It actually got worse over the weekend.  Wound up sleeping in a chair part of the night to get a handle on the coughing.  Now, back to the doctor's....


----------



## GATOR240

Not your fault...hope you get over it soon. would have liked to have met you, maybe next year.


----------



## smokin peachey

LanceR said:


> Good morning Folks
> 
> I'm sorry to drop out this late but I was diagnosed with an early season flu yesterday so I won't be leaving for hunting in NY tomorrow and won't make the gathering.  Hopefully things will work out next year.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry to drop out, especially this late.




Hopefully you get to feeling better soon


----------



## HalfSmoked

Lance how you doing now? starting fell better yet.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

I have the eggs any other ideas for Saturday breakfast?

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

HalfSmoked said:


> I have the eggs any other ideas for Saturday breakfast?
> 
> Warren



Eggs, breakfast links, bacon, loose sausage is what we have now.   Maybe pancakes too?


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey I can cook pancakes on my griddle. Ha And the eggs. Do I need to get some pancake mix how about syrup?

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

I could do a mountain man breakfast in my Dutch oven


----------



## pc farmer

smokin peachey said:


> I could do a mountain man breakfast in my Dutch oven



Whats that?


----------



## smokin peachey

c farmer said:


> Whats that?


Hash browns eggs sausage or ham breakfast casserole made in a cast iron Dutch oven


----------



## HalfSmoked

Its up to the other guys I've had something similar. You use a propane burner to cook it? What I had was done over a open wood fire.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

c farmer said:


> Whats that?



Man can you believe a mountain man doesn't know what that is. Ha  :confused:  :D

Warren


----------



## LanceR

HalfSmoked said:


> Lance how you doing now? starting fell better yet.
> 
> Warren




Good morning, Warren


Yesterday was day 9 and they gave me an inhaler and another new med.  

This may be a case of no good deed going unpunished.  A week ago last Saturday I helped teach a hunter ed class with 45 students.  On Sunday afternoon it took three hours to go from feeling fine to a mild fever, muscle aches and a cough.  That night the fever and cough got worse and I had an hour or so of fever chills.  Since then the symptoms ramp up and fade as time goes on.

Being viral the only real alternative is to treat the symptoms and let it run its course.

I appreciate everyone's concerns and hope that you have a great weekend.  We finally have a 7 day forecast with no rain for things to dry out.  We had it easy compared to folks closer to the coast.  They'll be years recovering.

Best regards to all,


----------



## LanceR

c farmer said:


> Whats that?




That's where you brown a pound of diced mountain man and hash browns, add some scrambled eggs........


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hoping the course is short but like you said it will run its own. For sure can make you fell awe full. 

Man fell sorry for those in NC losing their homes and a lot of them their jobs. I seen the results of other storms and recovery is tough.

Weather was looking iffy but now it dosen't look to bad.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

LanceR said:


> That's where you brown a pound of diced mountain man and hash browns, add some scrambled eggs........



I would rather use a tender mountain lady them men can be tough.  :D

Warren


----------



## LanceR

HalfSmoked said:


> I would rather use a tender mountain lady them men can be tough.  :D
> 
> Warren



I don't know about tough but they sure are gamey......


----------



## boykjo

Well I got some bad news...... I'm going to make it........Ha Ha. picking up a rental on thursday and heading out early friday morning. I'll be packing all my gear less a smoker. I'll pack some pecan in the trunk. I have 20 lbs of kielbasa and 5 lbs of hot dogs in the fridge curing. Ill have it stuffed and smoked by thursday night to bring up with me.


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> Its up to the other guys I've had something similar. You use a propane burner to cook it? What I had was done over a open wood fire.
> 
> Warren


I use charcoal to cook/bake it.


----------



## HalfSmoked

boykjo said:


> Well I got some bad news...... I'm going to make it........Ha Ha. picking up a rental on thursday and heading out early friday morning. I'll be packing all my gear less a smoker. I'll pack some pecan in the trunk. I have 20 lbs of kielbasa and 5 lbs of hot dogs in the fridge curing. Ill have it stuffed and smoked by thursday night to bring up with me.




Thanks for the warning you could just UPS your food.  :D


----------



## GATOR240

pc farmer
/Warren - can either of you give me an approximate head count so I know how many plates and silverware sets to bring? We already did the shopping but we want to be sure we have enough.


----------



## hardcookin

c farmer said:


> Eggs, breakfast links, bacon, loose sausage is what we have now.   Maybe pancakes too?



I'm hungry already...what time is breakfast going to be?


----------



## smokin peachey

hardcookin said:


> I'm hungry already...what time is breakfast going to be?



You better get here soon breakfast is about ready.


----------



## smokin peachey

Why can’t we get this brisket done?


----------



## hardcookin

It sure was a great gathering...sooo much food!!
It was great seeing everyone!
Hats off to Smoking Peachey for the job he done at pitmaster!!!
He also took a lot of teasing...
Thanks to Adam and his parents for being such good hosts!!
Warren thank you for organizing this!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

More pics
More pics

Good to hear y'all had a great bbq.


----------



## pc farmer

Working on pics.  Hold your horses Rick


----------



## smokin peachey

No time to take pictures we were to busy eating


----------



## smokin peachey

I could go for another piece of that smoked tomato pie right now.


----------



## pc farmer

smokin peachey said:


> I could go for another piece of that smoked tomato pie right now.




I hope someone has a pic of that.  It was fantastic


----------



## GATOR240

smokin peachey said:


> Why can’t we get this brisket done?
> 
> View attachment 377675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Maybe it was the "Goose Island" .......or it could of been a lot of other things!!!!!!:D:p:rolleyes::cool:


----------



## pc farmer

So next year we need someone just to take pics.  We had a great time.  I hope all enjoyed it.  We had so much food.  Had about 30 people Saturday night.  

 smokin peachey
 did a great job on the smoker.  Thank you man.  We all made a new friend in 

 GATOR240
 .  You and your wife are awesome.    

 HalfSmoked
   thanks for doing the planning and everything.  @boykjo   thanks for coming again.  That a long drive.  Hope you keep coming up.  Your potatoe salad was killer.  

I hope everyone had a good time and you all come back . 

Pics coming


----------



## pc farmer

hardcookin
   sorry I forgot you.  Had a blast seeing you again, just stay off the the radar next year.   Lol. 

Hope I ain't forgetting anyone from the forum


----------



## pc farmer




----------



## pc farmer

@boykjo  I know you have more pics.  Please post them.  If anyone else has pics, post them up


----------



## GATOR240

We did not know what to expect.  Just wanted all of you to know that we had an AWESOME time.  Absolutely great people, great food and great NEW friends.  A special THANK YOU to c farmer and his family - the hosts and hostesses with the mostesses.  You would be hard pressed to find better people including their friends.
To the SMF members in attendance - THANK YOU for making us feel very welcome from the second we arrived until we left.   Can't wait to do it again next year.
*
O U T S T A N D I N G ! ! ! ! ! *


----------



## pc farmer

GATOR240 said:


> We did not know what to expect.  Just wanted all of you to know that we had an AWESOME time.  Absolutely great people, great food and great NEW friends.  A special THANK YOU to c farmer and his family - the hosts and hostesses with the mostesses.  You would be hard pressed to find better people including their friends.
> To the SMF members in attendance - THANK YOU for making us feel very welcome from the second we arrived until we left.   Can't wait to do it again next year.
> *
> O U T S T A N D I N G ! ! ! ! ! *




Thats awesome, glad you had a great time.   We try to make it enjoyable.  Hope its better next year.  

 smokin peachey
  did a hell of a job on that smoker.   Its still at my house, I may hide it.


----------



## pc farmer

Anyone leave a beach chair here.  We have one thats not ours


----------



## smokin peachey

GATOR240 said:


> We did not know what to expect.  Just wanted all of you to know that we had an AWESOME time.  Absolutely great people, great food and great NEW friends.  A special THANK YOU to c farmer and his family - the hosts and hostesses with the mostesses.  You would be hard pressed to find better people including their friends.
> To the SMF members in attendance - THANK YOU for making us feel very welcome from the second we arrived until we left.   Can't wait to do it again next year.
> *
> O U T S T A N D I N G ! ! ! ! ! *




I agree. We had a great time together at the PA get together. 
If anyone is thinking about joining us for the next one please do because we need more people to eat all the great food.


----------



## pc farmer

GATOR240
   That smoked tomato pie was awesome.  Any pics of it?


----------



## smokin peachey

c farmer said:


> @boykjo  I know you have more pics.  Please post them.  If anyone else has pics, post them up



I don’t have a single picture you all were working me to hard! Lol!!


----------



## pc farmer

smokin peachey said:


> I don’t have a single picture you all were working me to hard! Lol!!




You done a fine job as a pitmaster.    Many thanks to you.   Hope I have one built for next year.   

If you leave this one here to long I will have one.  LOL


----------



## smokin peachey

And can I gets some more crab soup!


----------



## smokin peachey

c farmer said:


> You done
> a fine job as a pitmaster.    Many thanks to you.   Hope I have one built for next year.
> 
> If you leave this one here to long I will have one.  LOL


Lol.


----------



## pc farmer

I only had a small bowl of it.    Fantastic stuff.


----------



## pc farmer

smokin peachey said:


> Lol.



I know you dont like that one but it worked great.   Nice smoke flavor.


----------



## JckDanls 07

This is Awesome...  Glad everybody had a great time...  



GATOR240 said:


> We did not know what to expect.  Just wanted all of you to know that we had an AWESOME time.  Absolutely great people, great food and great NEW friends.  A special THANK YOU to c farmer and his family - the hosts and hostesses with the mostesses.  You would be hard pressed to find better people including their friends.
> To the SMF members in attendance - THANK YOU for making us feel very welcome from the second we arrived until we left.   Can't wait to do it again next year.
> *
> O U T S T A N D I N G ! ! ! ! ! *



Gator240..  This is exactly the way we want people to feel when attending their first Gathering... It's all about the fellowship... And there is always something new to learn from other members that attend ... Gatherings are the reason I ended up joining the forums .. I was a lurker when Doug and SmokinAl started the first S. FL. Gathering..  I joined the forums and asked if it would be ok to join them... As with ANY of the Gatherings posted here on SMF..  They were more than generous with the invite...  

So to any others (Members/lurkers alike)..  Feel more than free to join in a Gathering close to you... You won't regret it...


----------



## GATOR240

c farmer said:


> Thats awesome, glad you had a great time.   We try to make it enjoyable.  Hope its better next year.
> 
> smokin peachey
> did a hell of a job on that smoker.   Its still at my house, I may hide it.


Adam, you're going to have a hard time making it any better for next year! You better double check that smoker again, you may find that it is now sitting in Western Pa!:eek:


----------



## GATOR240

c farmer said:


> Anyone leave a beach chair here.  We have one thats not ours


That is probably the one that the arm broke on me.....the reason I now have a "big boy chair". I forgot to throw it in my truck, you can go ahead and toss it.


----------



## GATOR240

c farmer said:


> GATOR240
> That smoked tomato pie was awesome.  Any pics of it?


Not a one. I only took 4 pictures and they were of the meat on the smoker. I took the camera and it never made it out of the container that it was in.


----------



## GATOR240

c farmer said:


> You done a fine job as a pitmaster.    Many thanks to you.   Hope I have one built for next year.
> 
> If you leave this one here to long I will have one.  LOL


I second that, excellent job Peachy! You're a winner in my book!!:D


----------



## HalfSmoked

JckDanls 07 said:


> This is Awesome...  Glad everybody had a great time...
> 
> 
> 
> Gator240..  This is exactly the way we want people to feel when attending their first Gathering... It's all about the fellowship... And there is always something new to learn from other members that attend ... Gatherings are the reason I ended up joining the forums .. I was a lurker when Doug and SmokinAl started the first S. FL. Gathering..  I joined the forums and asked if it would be ok to join them... As with ANY of the Gatherings posted here on SMF..  They were more than generous with the invite...
> 
> So to any others (Members/lurkers alike)..  Feel more than free to join in a Gathering close to you... You won't regret it...



Thanks JckDanls you have helped us by bumping this up a few times and for sure it was another great time.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

Awesome!!
I knew you guys would have a Great Time, as a Fantastic bunch of guys would have to have!!!
The Pics so far are Awesome---Waiting for more!

Wish I could get there!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sorry for a late reply but I had a long trip to get home yesterday.

Wow as already said a great big thank you to Adam and his family. His dad is already planning next year.

Food oh my there was so much it was hard to get a taste of everything.(I dare not to even get on the scale)
Was great to see all you again and our new attendee Gator and his wife. Peachy thanks for the job of manning the smoker you sure did get a fair amount of ribbing (is that that black thing that was attached to the back of my camper when I get home?) Weather was not the best but it worked out.

Good to hear that everyone had such a great time that they are ready to do it again.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

From the pictures of your yard and Bear Jr's we may just show up there next year.  :rolleyes:  :D

Warren



Bearcarver said:


> Awesome!!
> I knew you guys would have a Great Time, as a Fantastic bunch of guys would have to have!!!
> The Pics so far are Awesome---Waiting for more!
> 
> Wish I could get there!
> 
> Bear


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked said:


> Sorry for a late reply but I had a long trip to get home yesterday.
> 
> Wow as already said a great big thank you to Adam and his family. His dad is already planning next year.
> 
> Food oh my there was so much it was hard to get a taste of everything.(I dare not to even get on the scale)
> Was great to see all you again and our new attendee Gator and his wife. Peachy thanks for the job of manning the smoker you sure did get a fair amount of ribbing (is that that black thing that was attached to the back of my camper when I get home?) Weather was not the best but it worked out.
> 
> Good to hear that everyone had such a great time that they are ready to do it again.
> 
> Warren


Glad to hear you made it home without any issues Warren.


----------



## HalfSmoked

We made it home but it was not without issues.

Warren


----------



## boykjo

Ill post up some picture tonight........... Stay tuned


----------



## Jeff Wright

Nice looking photos so far.  Must have been a great time.  Oh, the gluttony, lol!!  That looks like a lot of meat cooking.

Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> We made it home but it was not without issues.
> 
> Warren



Issues????? Now what happened? You better take your wife’s advice and get a smaller camper for next year.


----------



## smokin peachey

boykjo said:


> Ill post up some picture tonight........... Stay tuned



I don’t have any pictures so I’m counting on you for prof I was there


----------



## boykjo

the crowd is interested in the smoker






Getting ready





got a pic of warren without the Jar this year...lol


----------



## boykjo

Peacheys Ham egg and cheese caserole cooked in a cast iron dutch oven





some local semi dry cured breakfast sausage from raleigh NC.. good stuff


----------



## smokin peachey

boykjo said:


> View attachment 377881
> 
> View attachment 377882
> 
> 
> View attachment 377883
> 
> View attachment 377884


Thanks for posting some pictures


----------



## boykjo

Bear burgers in the making





Bear burgers on the grill





Boykjo's Meatloaf





Warrens Bear roast


----------



## boykjo

The Bear roast was awesome


----------



## boykjo

Brisket.....


----------



## bmudd14474

Looks awesome. Were those Joe's Kielbasa I spotted there?


----------



## flatbroke

Looks like a great time had by all


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey gang we all forgot something real important. Adams wife turned this into a surprise birthday party for him. :D

I won't say which one but I'll give you a clue it starts with a 4.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

Didn’t get a pic of the coffee but it was really good also!


----------



## boykjo

Thanks all who made this possible.... had a great time. hope to see ya next year

Joe


----------



## pc farmer

boykjo said:


> Thanks all who made this possible.... had a great time. hope to see ya next year
> 
> Joe



If people will come I will have it.  Hope to see you again here.


----------



## chef jimmyj

All looks great. I swear, I am gonna get there...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

chef jimmyj said:


> All looks great. I swear, I am gonna get there...JJ




I hope you do.  Would love to meet you


----------



## chef jimmyj

Just need a hitch rack or trailer to haul my Hoveround your direction...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

chef jimmyj said:


> Just need a hitch rack or trailer to haul my Hoveround your direction...JJ



That's easy


----------



## Bearcarver

Great Pics!! Thanks Joe!!
The food looks Awesome--Sausage, Bear Burgers & Roast, and Brisket looks to die for!!

Be nice if we could tell a little of Who's Who in the Pics.
Only one I can tell is Warren.

Bear


----------



## GATOR240

JckDanls 07 said:


> This is Awesome...  Glad everybody had a great time...
> 
> 
> 
> Gator240..  This is exactly the way we want people to feel when attending their first Gathering... It's all about the fellowship... And there is always something new to learn from other members that attend ... Gatherings are the reason I ended up joining the forums .. I was a lurker when Doug and SmokinAl started the first S. FL. Gathering..  I joined the forums and asked if it would be ok to join them... As with ANY of the Gatherings posted here on SMF..  They were more than generous with the invite...
> 
> So to any others (Members/lurkers alike)..  Feel more than free to join in a Gathering close to you... You won't regret it...





smokin peachey said:


> I don’t have any pictures so I’m counting on you for prof I was there


Were you the one that brought the smoker and were the pitmaster?...If so I didn't see you!!:D


----------



## GATOR240

JckDanls 07 said:


> This is Awesome...  Glad everybody had a great time...
> 
> 
> 
> Gator240..  This is exactly the way we want people to feel when attending their first Gathering... It's all about the fellowship... And there is always something new to learn from other members that attend ... Gatherings are the reason I ended up joining the forums .. I was a lurker when Doug and SmokinAl started the first S. FL. Gathering..  I joined the forums and asked if it would be ok to join them... As with ANY of the Gatherings posted here on SMF..  They were more than generous with the invite...
> 
> So to any others (Members/lurkers alike)..  Feel more than free to join in a Gathering close to you... You won't regret it...



 L


c farmer said:


> If people will come I will have it.  Hope to see you again here.


You will!!


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey gang we all forgot something real important. Adams wife turned this into a surprise birthday party for him. :D
> 
> I won't say which one but I'll give you a clue it starts with a 4.
> 
> Warren


One other thing we are forgetting was the fantastic french fries that Adam made Friday night.


----------



## pc farmer

GATOR240 said:


> One other thing we are forgetting was the fantastic french fries that Adam made Friday night.




I dont know why they were so good.   Joe thinks it the soy oil.


----------



## GATOR240

c farmer said:


> I dont know why they were so good.   Joe thinks it the soy oil.


That could very well be and it probably was - everybody raved about them for good reason.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Get a small UHAUL van they have a good ramp and wife could put you a cot in there.  :D

Warren



chef jimmyj said:


> Just need a hitch rack or trailer to haul my Hoveround your direction...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

GATOR240 said:


> That could very well be and it probably was - everybody raved about them for good reason.



Yup and another thing they were great without any salt just fantastic. I usually don't eat much FF but sure did enjoy them.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

GATOR240 said:


> Were you the one that brought the smoker and were the pitmaster?...If so I didn't see you!!:D



Who me?? ;)


----------



## hardcookin

Peachy you really got into that pit master role. Bet you slept good once your head hit the pillow.


----------



## smokin peachey

hardcookin said:


> Peachy you really got into that pit master role. Bet you slept good once your head hit the pillow.


I was lights out


----------



## HalfSmoked

Think that shine helped with lights out????

Warren


----------



## boykjo

Here ya go for who's who


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Joe!!
I had it figured out with a couple PMs I got, but yours is a lot easier.
Wish I knew how to put Arrows & notes in Pics!!

Bear


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> Think that shine helped with lights out????
> 
> Warren


;)


----------



## LanceR

I'm glad that you had a good time.  I finally shook that damn flu Sunday-Monday last week after 14-15 days.  On the bright side I lost a few needed inches from my waist although I wouldn't want to keep doing that as a long term weight loss program....


----------



## HalfSmoked

For sure had you been there it would not have been any weight lose maybe a gain though.

Glad to hear your feeling better plans will be forth coming for next year for sure.

Warren


----------



## LanceR

Warren, a neighbor's granddaughter, 8 years old, had an impish smile on her face and giggled when she told that she was pretty sure that she knew what I had....."Boy cooties!"


----------



## pc farmer

Glad your feeling better 

 LanceR
 .    Hope you can make it next year.


----------



## HalfSmoked

I know what your saying we have a 8 yr old granddaughter and never know whats come from that ones mouth.

Warren


----------



## LanceR

I had teased her before about girl cooties so I suspect that she got a kick out of turning the tables.  There ought to be a thread about the things kids say.....like a cousin of mine who got corn on the cob for the first time at his grandparents at around age 4.  The platter of corn was next to grandpa so he handed over his empty ear and said "Grandpa, can you please put more beans on the stick?"


----------



## HalfSmoked

Not sure if you are old enough to remember the Art Linkletter show kids say the darnest things but it was cute.

*Warren*


----------



## LanceR

As in "Kids Say The Darndest Things"?


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Not sure if you are old enough to remember the Art Linkletter show say the darned thing but it was cute.
> 
> *Warren*




Was that a Talkie, or was it an earlier Silent Picture program?

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

I'm not old enough to remember Bear  :rolleyes::D

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked said:


> I'm not old enough to remember Bear  :rolleyes::D
> 
> Warren


Are you sure?????


----------



## Bearcarver

GATOR240 said:


> Are you sure?????




I thought Warren went to school with Art Linkletter.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Nope just remember him from reruns. Ha  :rolleyes:

Warren


----------



## chopsaw

Bearcarver said:


> Art Linkletter.



Sunday at grandma's , Art Linkletter and bowling ,,,,


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Sunday at grandma's , Art Linkletter and bowling ,,,,



And Lassie on TV Sunday night, followed by Bonanza!!
I was about 6 or 7 at the time.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003

Ed Sullivan ruled Sunday nights at our house during my early years.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> Ed Sullivan ruled Sunday nights at our house during my early years.
> 
> Chris



LOL---Like I said, in the Mid-50s I'd have to run across the yards to my Grandparents house to watch Lassie, because my Dad didn't watch Lassie. Then I'd have to run back home to watch Bonanza with my Dad.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Like I said, in the Mid-50s I'd have to run across the yards to my Grandparents house to watch Lassie, because my Dad didn't watch Lassie. Then I'd have to run back home to watch Bonanza with my Dad.
> 
> Bear



At least you were allowed to go across the street. I had to stay home Sundays because I was the remote control for my parents.:)

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> At least you were allowed to go across the street. I had to stay home Sundays because I was the remote control for my parents.:)
> 
> Chris




LOL----I remember those "Remote control" jobs, and having to adjust the knob, to get the picture to stop "Flipping".
No crossing the street though. Before I was born, my Dad built two houses, one for my Grandparents and one for himself.
There was an extra lot in between, so I'd have to run back & forth---The darker it was out, the faster I ran. Then sometimes my older brother would hide in the bushes & jump out and scare the crap out of me!!! Probably why I did so good in school with the 100 yard dash!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey gang we all forgot something real important. Adams wife turned this into a surprise birthday party for him. :D
> 
> I won't say which one but I'll give you a clue it starts with a 4.
> 
> Warren




wbf610 Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## wbf610

HalfSmoked said:


> wbf610 Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Warren


No problem.   I wish this was a week or two earlier or later.  I’m always salmon fishing those first two weeks of  October.


----------



## HalfSmoked

We plan around Adams farm work and whether Penn State has a home game.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

wbf610 said:


> No problem.   I wish this was a week or two earlier or later.  I’m always salmon fishing those first two weeks of  October.




Pulaski??

Bear


----------



## wbf610

Bearcarver said:


> Pulaski??
> 
> Bear


Yes sir.  Spent about 8 days up there this year.  Fishing was good, but not great.  I still caught and fought my fair share.


----------



## Bearcarver

Do you go back for Trout---Around Thanksgiving??
The Trout run up to eat the Salmon Eggs.
My Son got a couple Trout in the 30" range the one year.

Bear


----------



## wbf610

Bearcarver said:


> Do you go back for Trout---Around Thanksgiving??
> The Trout run up to eat the Salmon Eggs.
> My Son got a couple Trout in the 30" range the one year.
> 
> Bear


I haven’t yet.  I made a few friends that target salmon only for the eggs, for catching steelhead.  I get busy with work and hunting this time of year.  I’d like to hit it up in the spring though, before they drop back into the lake.


----------



## Bearcarver

wbf610 said:


> I haven’t yet.  I made a few friends that target salmon only for the eggs, for catching steelhead.  I get busy with work and hunting this time of year.  I’d like to hit it up in the spring though, before they drop back into the lake.




This Pic is from 2009, but it's my Son & a couple Brown Trout.
The Buck he's holding was 31 1/2", and the Roe laying on the ground was 30".
He got them in November, in one of the small streams that dump into the Salmon River.
He caught them with the Fly Rod!!


----------



## wbf610

Bearcarver said:


> This Pic is from 2009, but it's my Son & a couple Brown Trout.
> The Buck he's holding was 31 1/2", and the Roe laying on the ground was 30".
> He got them in November, in one of the small streams that dump into the Salmon River.
> He caught them with the Fly Rod!!
> View attachment 379054


Those are real nice fish.  I use the fly rod as well.


----------



## Bearcarver

wbf610 said:


> Those are real nice fish.  I use the fly rod as well.



LOL---He took a Ton of pics of them, and he was going to get a couple of Blanks & paint them himself.
However he Procrastinated, and never got around to it. And that was 9 years ago, so I guess he never will.:(

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Any body still following this thread and missed last year because of conflicting dates here is an early look at 2019 date so make your plans now.   September 27 - 29, 2019

Also looking for a smoker and pit master who doesn't drink all the shine by himself and not share.  :rolleyes: :D

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Derek717 thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated. Hope you can join us next year.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> Any body still following this thread and missed last year because of conflicting dates here is an early look at 2019 date so make your plans now.   September 27 - 29, 2019
> 
> Also looking for a smoker and pit master who doesn't drink all the shine by himself and not share.  :rolleyes: :D
> 
> Warren


Drank all the shine??


----------



## HalfSmoked

smokin peachey said:


> Drank all the shine??




Somebody did  :D

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

Not I!!!:D


----------



## HalfSmoked

Must have been the ladies they were pretty talkative.  :rolleyes: ;)

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked said:


> Must have been the ladies they were pretty talkative.  :rolleyes: ;)
> 
> Warren


I think you may be on to something Warren!!


----------



## HalfSmoked

GATOR240 said:


> I think you may be on to something Warren!!


----------

